# Help with Anubias sp.



## jainerz (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello all, I have a problem with my anubias sp, I noticed that the leaves of new shoots remain smaller. I occasionally add fluorish, I removed the co2 4 months ago and noticed that this happens 2 months ago. There is a lack of nutrients or is lack of co2?. The aquarium is almost 8 months.

A pic of the anubia is attached...


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Anubias don't need much to thrive but yes it could be caused by lack of co2. All plants will do better with extra co2 excel is not a complete replacement for co2. You can get your plants to survive with it but won't thrive. I would recommend putting the co2 back in the tank. Just curious, why did you remove the co2?


----------



## jainerz (Sep 7, 2010)

I had some problems with the regulator, and I was keeping only ferns and anubias. So I thought nothing will happen. the rest of the anubias and ferns looks fine.

I do not add excel, only a little flourish and K

I also noticed that the leaves curl. That happens by an excess of K??.


----------

